

Critique our StartupBus pitch video: ChatSpark - dorkitude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrh_wBfzb7M

======
dmix
While I'm not exactly sure how the implementation of this would look. My main
concern with the concept is that it shares the same issue that a lot of
location-based services have.

They create interesting new opportunities for interaction - but they aren't
solving a specific ongoing need the person has.

For example, in the video you mentioned people aren't very interested in small
talk - but is it a problem they are looking to solve?

It's important for people to be motivated to seek out your app and most
importantly use it.

~~~
dorkitude
good points! luckily it's a StartupBus project, so fail-early and fail-often
is in our genes :)

------
eggbrain
The pictures of a notebook show some creativity, but in the end I think it
hurts you more than it helps you. There were some parts I couldn't read well,
and writing words on scraps of paper really didn't convey too much about your
product (I kept thinking, "what does scraps of paper have to do with meeting
people?". Also, by writing down the text, you invite "reading off a PowerPoint
syndrome"--show me the story, not the text.

Just my two cents.

------
zwadia
...

